# Bog off.......



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

........and back on again!! :lol: 

OR, you've gotta love the Americans 'if it 'aint broke don't fix it approach'!!

So, we've got a 30year old RV, now the loo (aah now the title gets clearer) is also 30 years old. So when we got the RV the flush leaked (clean water) so a bodge with a grommet and a gob of silicon sorted that and then there is the issue of some numpty overtightening on of the fixing nuts breaking the casing, and threataning the integrity of the toilet to tank seal, which doesn't bear thinking about 8O , and there is also the small issue of location versus low level toilet and the interesting excersize that is sitting, carefull, mental imagery can be scary.
Anyway, being in the unfortunate position of haveing the latest GoRVing catalogue we got rather taken with the Aqua magic 5, high level (see last point above) foot flush with water saver, bl***y good idea that, and that was that. Thanks as always to Linda at Stateside who sorted us one nice shinny new loo, in a week no less (chance more than planning).
So what's my point, removed old loo simple two minute job, new loo, direct replacment, no fiddling about, no dramas just straight fit! 30 years and the Americans have kept the same fittings    
I did have to alter the water connection which took no more than 5 mins and the longest part of the whole excersize was laying a new floor in the cubicle.

Can't wait to use it (remeber from earlier,mental imagery can be scary)!!

PS if any one else has fitted a new loo did you do the 'flood test'?
Thought I'd better, but a bit daunting, until it's passed!!


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

I replaced my loo back in December and i guess i better try the flood thing . I do have an anoying leak that i cannot trace as in the floor is wet in the shower cubical and toilet area very odd but its all water sealed so not to bad. is not dirty water its clean and i cannot find any wet spots on anything, i will track it down


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Edited 

Glad it sorted :wink:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Simon..
my loo is unstable and the lid hinge has broken,, may go down your route soon.. how much is a shiny new loo?

John


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi John,

£200 is the simple answer for the Aqua Magic 5, needless to say you can spend as much as you like it seems.

Si.


----------

